# Monty Williams to join Team USA's coaching staff



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.wwltv.com/sports/basketb...au-Williams-join-US-mens-staff-210819101.html

Good for him. I'm sure he can learn a few things from some of those coaches.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Great choice by USA Basketball and great news for Monty.


----------

